# Lost my hunting buddy



## KEN W

My GWP Rocky died yesterday.He wouldn't eat for 2 days and seemed very listless.I was going to take him to the vet today,but when I went out to feed him last night,he was dead in the dog house.

He was only 8 years old and I have no idea what killed him.I don't think anyone poisoned him.

My wife feeds and walks him and she has been gone the past week.He did this in May when she was gone also.....wouldn't eat.

Needless to say,I am depressed today.


----------



## taddy1340

Hang in there Ken! Our thoughts and prayers are with you...

Mike


----------



## griffman

Oh man....I'm soo sorry to hear that 

Our thoughts and prayers are with you too!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I'm so sorry to hear of the loss Ken. It's never easy.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Ken, I am VERY sorry to hear of your loss. I always tear up when I read things like this. I havn't had to go through the loss of my best friend/hunting partner yet, but I know it will bt tough.

Try to think of all the good times, look at the pictures, and remember that he now is in the greatest uplands of them all. I picture doggie heaven to be a place of open prairies and birds galore.

Once again, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Maverick

Sorry to hear it Ken!!! My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## R y a n

Ken my condolensces go out to you too....

I too am extremely sorry to hear of your loss. I always tear up when I read things like this also.... it really sucks and makes the upcoming season more somber.

Like Remmi said... Try to think of all the good times, look at the pictures, and remember that he now is in the greatest uplands of them all.

I'm sure you're not immediately ready to jump on it, but start thinking ahead to the new pup coming into your family. Find a cute fella that might be able to go on a trip or two with you this fall. Seeing the innocence and possibility of a new hunter to mold can make the transition easier.

My thoughts are with you today.

Ryan


----------



## Eric Hustad

You have my sympathy Ken as they are a part of the family and it's hard to lose such devoted friends.


----------



## djleye

Sorry for your loss Ken.


----------



## apeterson

sounds like a bad deal... sorry to hear


----------



## Dick Monson

Hey Ken, real sorry about losing Rocky. Glad I had a chance to see him in action. It's always tuff and tougher right before season like this.


----------



## tumblebuck

So sorry to hear about your loss!


----------



## KEN W

Shu sent me a PM and said it was a good possibilty that he had a blocked intestine.I've always uses old blankets for bedding and it is highly possible that he chewed it up and swallowed some.Didn't have a chance to get him to the vet.

A lesson learned.


----------



## lvmylabs

Sorry for your loss Ken, Your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Springer

Sorry to hear about your pup. It is very hard when one dies.

I have started using commercial carpet in the bottom of my kennels as the carpet is stiffer and the dogs dont seem to chew it up or try and roll it over like they do with the regular carpet or rugs.


----------



## Turner

Sorry to hear about your loss. Just remember the good times you and Rocky had.

Take care


----------



## zogman

Very sorry for the loss of your dog.....................

I am sending you a PM


----------



## ND decoy

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Scott Schuchard

sorry to hear. i know it can be hard iv lost two huntin buddies to cars in the last 5 yrs


----------



## kevin.k

Sorry to here about the lost ken  i cant even imagine my thoughts r with you today...


----------



## swany25

Sorry man!! Don't know what else to say.


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life

So very sorry Ken.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Very sorry Ken, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## nickle ditch

My condolences Ken, i hope you can still enjoy upland hunting this fall.


----------



## crna

ken sorry to hear about your loss
i lost my best buddy 2 years ago at the age of 7. similar symptoms
as you described. two weeks before he died he stopped eating and had very little energy. brought him to the vet, tests were inconclusive. opened him up, and found cancer from esophagus to the rectum. they couldn't believe that he only started having problems a few weeks prior as this cancer must have been going on for years. it sucks, only time will help
good luck


----------



## daveb

I was in the same boat you're in a couple months ago when my 14 yr old Lab had to be put down. One of the lousiest days of my life. Right off the bat you wonder why you even own them because it sucks so bad when you out live them. But, time heals all wounds and all I have now are great memories of an absolutely awesome dog, and that's what you have to look forward to also.


----------



## cut'em

Ken,
I don't believe it was the blocked intestine thing, there's nothing you could have done and therefore don't start thinking of, "what if" or "If only I should have" scenarios. I Lost my Best friend Beagle almost a year ago and I'm still not over it! Call me a wus, but writing this brought tears to my eyes thinking of her. Hopefully you'll never get over him, that'll show that he had a special place in your heart. Be careful of getting a new dog till someone else tells you your ready, I started avoiding my new dog because it wasn't "the Beagle" It took me a couple of months to realize what I was doing and since then she's been an important part of the family. Take it slow my friend, it's not easy, but we must all go through it!


----------



## Gundog

I am deeply sorry for your loss. A GWP has a special way of bonding with someone. All you have yo do is look them in the eye, and you can feel the connection.

Again I a am sorry for your loss.


----------



## gundogguru

Ken I am very sorry for your loss. The best thing to heal a broken heart is Puppy breath. Get your self another fuzz face and the healing will go faster. Good luck


----------



## roostman

Sorry to hear about your loss Ken, 8 years old is to young, I hope he's hunting in that big CRP grass in the sky this fall. I honestly believe that all dog's go to heaven, and if they don't I don't know if I want to go there. Take care Ken.


----------



## KEN W

Thanks for all the kind words.I'll miss him.My wife will miss him even more than me.She has already said I should start looking for another GWP.She enjoyed him much more than any previous retriever I've had.


----------



## Bobm

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/dis ... id=5901929

Ken here a nice dog with at least three good years left in her that would allow you to have a dog this season and do a good deed.

I could help get her up there


----------



## R y a n

Bobm said:


> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=5901929
> 
> Ken here a nice dog with at least three good years left in her that would allow you to have a dog this season and do a good deed.
> 
> I could help get her up there


Wow that's a heckuva nice gesture Bob.. :run:

Ryan


----------



## Leo Porcello

Ken I am very sorry for your loss! Never an easy thing.


----------



## KEN W

PM sent Bob......how did you know this is exactly what I nned?

"a wonderful companion for an older person, a nanny for the kids, or a therapy dog."


----------



## Ref

My wife says that Ken REALLY needs a nanny :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bobm

this is what caught my eye



> Becca is a very sweet, loving, and outgoing lady that will find birds and retrieve them in the field all morning, putter around the yard with you all afternoon, and then sit at your feet indoors by the tv at night!


I'm going to look at her in a couple hours I spoke to the lady thats fostering her and she says the dog is real nice.

If I didn't have 6 shorthairs, and two english pointers right now I would take her.

I just got a real nice DK shorhair from someone else in a similar situation.

The dog may be cat sharp, they don't know for sure, do you have a cat?


----------



## KEN W

No....as soon as my kids were gone.....that was the end of the cat.I hate cats. :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W

Ref said:


> My wife says that Ken REALLY needs a nanny :lol: :lol: :lol:


You better be nice to me if you want a dog to hunt behind! :run:


----------



## Ref

Okay, I give........Make sure that you get a good one. :wink:


----------



## Bobm

Ken,

I went and looked at the dog shes real nice just as represented in the link.

The lady says shes 8 years old, the dog moves real well, is birdy and was pointing stuff( tweety birds and squirells) in the ladies yard thats fostering her. I gave her a Whoa command and she whoaed. The lady says she retrieves and is not gun shy she told me she had her our with some friends that are falconers to a local preserve and she was pointing planted chukars for the falcons.

While doing that she said some guys were shooting clays on a range and the dog ran over to the range to where the guns were being fired. The dog has obviously been hunted and apparently well trained. The whole time she was loose while I was there all she did was hunt.
If you want another dog this one would be a dog you could take out hunting tomorrow. At our age you don't want to give up a season....

Shes been vetted and had her teeth cleaned recently.

Shes a little grey faced but thats common for shorthairs as they age, kind of like us well mostly you :lol:

In short shes well worth the 100.00 adoption fee and would make an excellent dog to hunt with and use to train your next pup. I really was suprised some idiot would give up a dog this nice.

I took some more pictures of her if you pm me your email address I'll send them to you.
I sent them to Dick I figured he has your email address


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life

Home makeover: Pet edition!

Kudos Bob for helping a friend in need!

M&H4L


----------



## Dick Monson

Ken, I will forward Bob's pictures. (he sends BIG pictures! this may take a while)


----------



## Bobm

How do you make the pictures littler?


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life

Bob,

If it is a JPG file, save it to a folder on your PC, right click the icon, select edit. In the next window that opens, click on image, then click attributes. Then change the pixel size to suit your needs.

Hope this helps
M&H4L


----------



## Dick Monson

Sent. Download the clickpic program in the tutorial of the Photo Albums Forum. After it is downloaded, right click and hit "resize" and it will then store the picture in your documents file for later recall.


----------



## KEN W

Bob sent them to me.....they are big.But that's OK.....I'll wait until I get to work tomorrow morning to dowload them.My computer there is much faster at loading pictures that big.

Thanks....Bob.

By the way.....first day of my last year of school today....the countdown to retirement begins today.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

KEN W said:


> By the way.....first day of my last year of school today....the countdown to retirement begins today.


You sound like my dad. AS A JOKE, he would tell us how many days until he could retire. I can honestly say my dad loves being able to help influence kids!


----------



## Dick Monson

Bob, why did those dog pictures you sent have so many pretty girls in them? Barefoot too. Humm.... Georgia peaches must be in season.


----------



## KEN W

Remmi_&_I said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way.....first day of my last year of school today....the countdown to retirement begins today.
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like my dad. AS A JOKE, he would tell us how many days until he could retire. I can honestly say my dad loves being able to help influence kids!
Click to expand...

173 to go!!!


----------



## Bobm

Dick, That particular peach is a mean one :wink:


----------



## Powder

Ken,
With one year of school left does that make you a senior?


----------



## KEN W

Powder said:


> Ken,
> With one year of school left does that make you a senior?


Yup.....senior discounts everywhere. :jammin:


----------



## R y a n

Dick Monson said:


> Bob, why did those dog pictures you sent have so many pretty girls in them? Barefoot too. Humm.... Georgia peaches must be in season.


Heck what are you waiting for? Post 'em up here! Enquiring minds want to know! :lol:

That's just plain wrong teasin us like that and all....

Ryan


----------

